# اخراج الإحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى الإكسل p,x,y,z



## أدهم7 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اخراج الإحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى الإكسل 


هذا الليسب يستخدم في اخراج الاحداثيات من الاتوكاد الى الاكسل وفي نفس الوقت يقوم بترقيم النقاط في الأتوكاد وكذلك اخراج النقاط
point name x y z
ولتحميل البرنامج من خلال الأمر
appload ثم اختيار الملف p2xls.fas ثم load
ولتشغيل البرنامج يتم كتابة الأمر p2xls في سطر الأوامر
أرجوا أن يحوز الملف رضاكم


----------



## garary (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خشبيل (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك لله خيرا


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## أبوالمعتز (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز فعلاَ ليسب ممتاز


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك فيك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالهادي علي سيدي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ياأخي نريد الشرح بالتفصيل كيف نستخدمه


----------



## أدهم7 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شرح الليسب بالتفصيل:
1-لتحميل الليسب نكتب الأمر appload في سطر الأوامر ثم نختار المكان المخزن به الملف وليكن \:c
ثم نضغط load
2- يتم تشغيل الليسب بكتابة الأمر p2xls في سطر الأوامر
3-يسألك البرنامج عن الحجم المراد لكتابة رقم النقطة (text height).
4-يسألك البرنامج عن اسم الملف المراد تخزين النقاط به ومكانه.
5-ثم نختار النقاط المراد اخراج احداثياتها من البرنامج.
6-يتم اخراج الأحداثيات وكتابة عدد النقاط ومكان الملف المخزنة به.


----------



## خالد أدهم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الليسب


----------



## أدهم7 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد أدهم (27 ديسمبر 2009)

هل يمكن تعديل الليسب للتحكم في أرقام النقاط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## خالد أدهم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هيثم الخطيب (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## خالد أدهم (31 ديسمبر 2009)

???????????????


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## أدهم7 (4 يناير 2010)

تم اعادة تحميل الليسب


----------



## رياض رمضان (5 يناير 2010)

رهيييييييييييييييييييييييييب والله


----------



## علاءعوض (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلااا


----------



## imad kharma (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور جداً يا أستاذ


----------



## imad kharma (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالله البطل (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_afify (6 يناير 2010)

جزال الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك لله خيرا


----------



## ASHIK (10 يناير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود
بارك الله فيك


----------



## صلفيج الدليمي (12 مارس 2010)

بارك الله iفيك اخي العزيز هل بالامكان مساعدتي في كيفية نقل الاحداثيات من برنامج اوتوكاد الى جهاز توتل ستيشن نوع لايكا builder علما اني مبتدا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hany_meselhey (12 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## ابو صقر15 (13 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله في جهود الجميع


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (15 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير وبارك فيك*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك لله خيرا*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

الله


----------



## محمدالشبروي (17 أبريل 2010)

اللسب في مشكلة اخي الكريم


----------



## محمدالشبروي (17 أبريل 2010)

المشكلة ان يكتب Select objectsوبعد يتم تحديد النقاط ولكن ولا اي شئ موجود


----------



## محمدالشبروي (17 أبريل 2010)

ولا في الملف ولا في الاتوكاد


----------



## أدهم7 (17 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم محمد الشبراوي
يتم اخراج احداثيات النقاط التي تم اختيارها على المسار الذي اخترته c:\***.txt
ويمكنك فتحه بالاكسل أو برنامج نصوص NotePad


----------



## خالد أدهم (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## salahleica (18 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك لله خيرا*​


----------



## tamer abd alla (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى المهندس و مشكور على المجهود الوافر


----------



## mostafa afify (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة 
اخى العزيز جزاك الله خير ا 
بجد و الله ليسب جميل و مهم جدا و هيفيد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mostafa afify (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا جبرت اليسب لما بختار النقط نقطة نقطة بيشتغل كويس لكن لما بختار عدد كبير من النقط بيكررها فى ملف الاكسل مش عارف لية ارجو الرد


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع والموضوع القيم
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أدهم7 (18 أبريل 2010)

الأخ مصطفى عفيفي
عند اختيارك مجموعة من النقاط يجب عليك الغاء object snap وذلك بالضغط على الزر f3 وذلك قبل اختيار النقاط
حتى لايلتقطها البرنامج كنقطة واحدة ، وهذا هو سبب المشكلة.


----------



## أدهم7 (20 أبريل 2010)

...


----------



## المساح الاردني (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكور الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## اوغاريت (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الليسب المفيد


----------



## mohnd81 (20 أبريل 2010)

الف شكرا علي كنت ابحث عنه


----------



## mohnd81 (20 أبريل 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## أدهم7 (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووورين


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)

شكراا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير وبارك فيك*​


----------



## laiouni (21 أبريل 2010)

تشكراتي الخلصة لك اخي ولأسرة ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## خالد أدهم (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيــــــــــــرا


----------



## مهدي الشحب (21 أبريل 2010)

زادك الله علما


----------



## رماح بدر (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد السواكنى (23 أبريل 2010)

غفر الله لك وزادك من بحرعلمه


----------



## أحلام بريئة (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هشام علي احمد (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أدهم7 (24 أبريل 2010)




----------



## الارقم2010 (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## BEBO81 (25 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## pshl (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك فيك


----------



## أبوندى البرنس (25 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد أدهم (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## nblcheikh (28 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك*​


----------



## NOORALDIN (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عناخيرا


----------



## kemier (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووور كتييير وربنا يجازيك خير انشاء الله


----------



## م قاسم محمد (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد أدهم (3 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## hany_meselhey (3 مايو 2010)

*جزاك لله خيرا*​


----------



## a7med elsawy (3 مايو 2010)

زادك الله علما وجعلة فى ميزان اعمالك ........... مشكـــــــــــــوووووووووووووووور


----------



## عزمي حماد (3 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله في جهدك*

بارك الله في جهدك​


----------



## mostafammy (3 مايو 2010)

شكر جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منصور محمود ج (4 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## emad munier (4 مايو 2010)

مشكوووور يا هندسة:77:


----------



## خالد أدهم (6 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (6 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ياأخي


----------



## مصطفى كسلا (11 مايو 2010)

جزاءك الله خيراً


----------



## علي الدبس (11 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا الف ف ف ف ف ف ف ف ف ف ف ف ف ف مره على هااللسب


----------



## خالد أدهم (25 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد فرزات (25 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (29 مايو 2010)

الاخ العزيز:
من كثر الشكر الموجه لك يبدو اني الوحيد اللي مش فاهم اليسب بيشتغل كيف؟
بمجرد ما اختار النقاط بتضهر كلمة Select objectsوبعد ان يتم تحديد النقاط لم الاحظ اي تغيير وعند فتح ملف الاكسل اجده فاضي...........ارجو ان توضح لي السبب وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## أدهم7 (29 مايو 2010)

*أخي مجدي الهجرسي:-*​*شرح الليسب بالتفصيل:
1-لتحميل الليسب نكتب الأمر appload في سطر الأوامر ثم نختار المكان المخزن به الملف وليكن \:c
ثم نضغط load
2- يتم تشغيل الليسب بكتابة الأمر p2xls في سطر الأوامر
3-يسألك البرنامج عن الحجم المراد لكتابة رقم النقطة (text height).
4-يسألك البرنامج عن اسم الملف المراد تخزين النقاط به ومكانه.
5-ثم نختار النقاط المراد اخراج احداثياتها من البرنامج.
6-يتم اخراج الأحداثيات وكتابة عدد النقاط ومكان الملف المخزنة به.*​


تأكد ان النقاط عبارة عن points وليست أي شيء أخر
تأكد أن النقاط ليست بلوك مثلا.


----------



## طارق أبو سعيد (29 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوعايدى (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور
)بس الليسب دة يعمل فى حالة وجود نقط points)فقط


----------



## م قاسم محمد (1 يوليو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## أدهم7 (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الرد الجميل


----------



## عماد العايد (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا مهندس جزاك الله خير 
والطريقه بسيطه جدا فقط تحدد نققاط من خلال الامر poثم الامر p2xls


----------



## مزن محمود (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## بشبوش1 (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور علي الليسب


----------



## فرج أقليلون (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم نريد توضيح اكتر بالنسبة الى اليسب للاخراج الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسل


----------



## عزمي حماد (29 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## م قاسم محمد (29 أغسطس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك فعلا برنامج مهم


----------



## فرج أقليلون (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد اشرح اكتر فى الليسب تحويل احدايثات النقاط من الاوتوكادالى الاكسل وخصة فى النقطة رقم 5 فى كيفية اختيار النقاط المراد تحويل احدايثاتها الى الاكسل بعد الامر الدى يظهر فى سطر الاوامر Select objects


----------



## حارث البدراني (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك لله خيرا*​


----------



## faisal aburaya (18 سبتمبر 2010)

لكنه يخرج ملف txt


----------



## hosh123 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد أدهم (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## hosh123 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء الكفراوى (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## civil1020 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزااااااااااااااااااااكــــــــــــــــــــــــم الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## MOAIYED (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أدهم7 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## o0mano0 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## بيبو_84 (1 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا اخى الكريم على المجهود والتعاون مع الاخرين
ولكن عندى تعليق بسيط الليسب لا يقراء الا النقاط غير الليسبات الاخرى هل يوجد حل لأن يقراء مثل الليسبات الأخرى
مثل idtl او xyz عندما نضع اللاقط على الخط ونضغط يقراء الإحداثى .
وشكرا على سعة صدركم ووفقك الله للأفضل


----------



## مصطفى المساح (1 يناير 2011)

امتياز مع مرتبت الشرف


----------



## أدهم7 (2 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdelbaset_2009 (2 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## abdelbaset_2009 (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## magdyr (3 يناير 2011)

الف مليون شكر كنت بدور على الموضوع ده منزمان


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (3 يناير 2011)

لسب جميل ومهم جدا مشكور ياخى وجزاك اللة خير الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ahmed abdala (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## aljwahery (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا يااخي


----------



## himahima86 (3 يناير 2011)

انا اسف بعد ماقوم بعملية الحفظ يطلب تحديد النقط ولكن لا يأتى بنتائج ارجوكم ساعدونى


----------



## أدهم7 (3 يناير 2011)

الأخ himahima
الليسب يقوم باخراج الاحداثيات وكتابتها في ملف يفتح بالأكسل على المسار الذي حددته، ولا يظهر شيء بالاتوكاد الا كتابة عدد النقاط التي تم اخراجها


----------



## خضر سالم (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء .......... ليسب ممتاز


----------



## كبل (9 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمرو السباعى (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (17 يناير 2011)

خيركم من تعلم علما وعلمه جزاك الله كل خير والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله


----------



## حسني القاضي (17 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر يا اخي


----------



## رعد اسحق (17 يناير 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## zoomourad (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم:16:


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (18 يناير 2011)

شكرا" اخي ادهم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (18 يناير 2011)

ليسب كثير جيد ومريح وجزاك الله كل الخير
بس في سؤال حيث انك ذكرت بانه يحول من الاتوكاد الى الاكسل
ولكن النتيجة يحول الى Text


----------



## mohamedazab (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أدهم7 (18 يناير 2011)

أخي مازن عبدالهادي
يمكنك فتح ملف الtext عن طريق الأكسل بسهولة وذلك بفتح الاكسل ثم من خلال فتح ملف في الأكسل مع الإختيار 
file of type نختار all files ثم نختار الملف الناتج *.txt ثم الاختيار fixed width ثم finish فيتم فتح الملف في الاكسل وكل احداثي في عمود خاص


----------



## حمدي الخولي (19 يناير 2011)

في ميزان حسناتك لأن هذا من العلم الذي ينتفع به


----------



## محمد السواكنى (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هانى عامر (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فرج أقليلون (20 يناير 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## أدهم7 (21 يناير 2011)

وجزاكم


----------



## khalidogc (22 يناير 2011)

*جزاك لله خيرا*​


----------



## shrek (22 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عمار ميرووو (22 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## خالد أدهم (23 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
فعلا السهل الممتنع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## nourd77 (7 فبراير 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## yasserrtcc (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكور يا اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد أدهم (17 فبراير 2011)

*thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks*​


----------



## مازن الجبيري (1 مارس 2011)

يعطيك العافية ....
ولكن يعطيك معنى النقاط ....select opject : found 0 total 0 
لييييييييييييييييييش ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هانى عامر (2 مارس 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alsadaf2007 (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله بالف خير


----------



## عزت محروس (26 أبريل 2011)

رائع تسلم ايديك


----------



## عزت محروس (26 أبريل 2011)

مازن الجبيري قال:


> يعطيك العافية ....
> ولكن يعطيك معنى النقاط ....select opject : found 0 total 0
> لييييييييييييييييييش ؟؟؟؟؟؟


اكيد لانه لا توجد نقاط بالرسمة
لان الليسب يقوم بقراءة النقاط point


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الصاوى (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا عل ى الليسب الفعال يااخى ادهم7
جزائك الله خيرا
اخيك المهندس مصطفى الصاوى


----------



## كبل (5 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حماده النجم (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## احمد نادي (12 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد اسماعيل ذكي (25 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي بس احب اوضح انا جربت اللسب وهوه جميل جدا بس لازم الاول تجهز الموضوع بمعني انك لازم تعمل لير جديده الاول بالون مختلف وبعدين تشوف الشكل اليي انت عايزه وتعمله كله نقطه لانه ما بيشتغلش الا مع النقط فقط يعني لو شكل مربع مش هيديك حاجه بعدين تخفي كل اللير الموجوده وتخلي اللير بتاعت النقط وتستخدم وربنا يجزيك خير انا حبيت اكتب اليي انا جربته بس الله ينور


----------



## أدهم7 (26 يونيو 2011)

أخي محمد اسماعيل
الليسب مصمم عندما يكون هناك نقاط فيتم اخراج احداثياتها الى الاكسل بدون أن تطفي الليرات.
وعند عدم وجود نقاط يمكنك استخدام الليسب المرفق.
ويتم استخدامه من خلال الأمر
p2xx
ثم يتم اتباع الأوامر.
وفي انتظار ردك على تجربة الليسب.


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (28 يونيو 2011)

عمل جيد .... الليسب الثانى عمل معى لكن الاول لم يعمل لا ادرى لم ....


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (28 يونيو 2011)

اسف على الازعاج .... اللسبين يعملوا بصورة جيدة جدا ....لك الشكر ...
بالمناسبة انا من الذين يعملون جيدا على اللاند لذلك لا اعمل على الاتوكاد الا نادرا ....
هذا العمل حبيت اساعد به صديق لى عندما وجده على المنتدى ....
ربنا يجعله عملا خالصا لوجهه الكريم


----------



## safa aldin (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك فيك


----------



## العلم والايمان (17 يوليو 2011)

اكثر الله من امثالك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## المحترم22 (20 يوليو 2011)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## kirla_81 (21 يوليو 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## mido_sain (22 أغسطس 2011)

hارجو شرح تفصيلي لعمليه اخراج الاحداثيات على الاكسل


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (23 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا غالى


----------



## أدهم7 (23 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمدعاطف (20 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ولكن لى سؤال 
كيف يمكن تصدسر ملف التكست الناتج الى الاكسل لانى كلما دخلته يتم طباعته فى عمود واحد لكل الاعمد ......فما الحل ارجو الرد


----------



## أدهم7 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي محمد عاطف
يتم أولا فتح برنامج الإكسل، ثم من البرنامج يتم فتح الملف من القائمة open ثم اختيار الملف، ثم نختار Delimited ثم next ثم نعلم على كل الخيارات التي على اليسار ثم finish فينتج كل احداثي في عمود، ومرفق صور لطريقة العمل


----------



## السيد زكريا محمد (22 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك هذا الليسب فعلا ممتاز وأرجو ملا حظة أن يكون text style علي وضع standard عند أستخدام الليسب والليسب يقوم بترقيم النقاط تبعا لترتيب رسمها


----------



## ELAAMRI9 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يفتح عليك فتحاً كبيراً


----------



## محمد السواكنى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على ما قدمت من معلومات قيمة


----------



## خالد ابوسنة (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## خالد أدهم (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أميرمؤمن (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## top.surveyor (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزيت خيراً


----------



## bmnd_technic (15 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng**Ahmed (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراً
​


----------



## youssryali (17 ديسمبر 2011)

بـــارك الله فـــــيك


----------



## makzoom (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## aboal7rof (18 ديسمبر 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## aboal7rof (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*مــــــــشـــــــــكــــــــــــــــووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## hany_meselhey (2 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير 
انا اريد ليسب يقوم بالسؤال عند كل نقطة باسم النقطة . مع امكانية كتابة اسم النقطة حروف وارقام
*


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (2 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أدهم7 (3 يناير 2012)

*اخي هاني
مرسل ليسب بالمطلوب حيث أنه يقوم بسؤالك عن اسم النقطة ويقوم بكتابته على الأتوكاد واخراجه في ملف txt وكتابة اسم النقطة على طبقة خاصة ورسم النقطة كذلك في طبقة منفصلة
يتم تشغيله بالأمر pn2xls*​


----------



## snap 10 (4 يناير 2012)

*ليسب ممتاز ربنا يكرمك *​


----------



## القرموشي (19 يناير 2012)

جزيت خيرا وكان هزا العمل انشاء الله <من العلم الزي ينتفع به>


----------



## ابوسند الليبي (4 فبراير 2012)

اللة أكبر


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

بغرض الافادة

عايز ارفع شرح لجهاز نيكونnikonازاي برجاء الافادة علي [email protected]


----------



## m.al-khashashneh (9 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير 
بس انا حملت ليسيب بس لما اشغله لا يختار لنقاط وملف المخرجات فارغ من الاحداثيات *


----------



## الجوهرجي (10 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الطاهر الزين (11 أبريل 2012)

والله بشكرك كثير ونتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## bboumediene (12 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة النجف (12 أبريل 2012)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## مهندسة النجف (12 أبريل 2012)

​والله بشكرك كثير ونتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## salem_55 (13 أبريل 2012)

شكرا أخى العزيز


----------



## المهندس رحم (13 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## freemanghassan (13 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير
-----------------------------


----------



## ياسر عدلى (22 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم بصراحة الله يكرمك ويصلح حالك على الليسب الجميل دة ... اخوك / ياسر


----------



## ياسر عدلى (22 أبريل 2012)

الله يكرمك على الليسب .. مشكور


----------



## shadoul (28 أبريل 2012)

جزيت خيرا ودمت


----------



## ابو سعد نقودي (29 أبريل 2012)

بعد فك الضغط وجدت الملف ز امتداد .fas هل هذا الأمتداد طبيعي


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (1 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:63:


----------



## abdo.satar (3 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

فعلا هو لسيب جميل جدا بس انا وجهتنى مشكله

انا حملت السيب واخترت اسم الملف ومكان الحفظ 
وذهبت لمكان الحفظ وجد الملف بامتداد text DOCUMENT 

بحاول ا افتحه بتفتح فاضى مش عارف هو ده الامتداد الصح و لا لا

رغم عند ظهور الرساله من الكاد لحفظ الملف ما بيوجد غير امتداد واحد فقط


----------



## adelhathout (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## غالب الشمري2 (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## سلمان الراوي (11 أغسطس 2012)

اين الملف لا يوجد اي ملف 
تحياتي


----------



## سلمان الراوي (11 أغسطس 2012)

لا يوجد ملف مرفق


----------



## غالب الشمري2 (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## ahmedalsaikaly (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## luaymo (13 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (18 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احسان الجنابي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

thanx


----------



## alhazeen_ha (14 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس صغنون (23 مارس 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## عزمي حماد (23 مارس 2013)

*





** بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## محمد سعيد حسن (23 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## مهندس قاسم حسون (23 مارس 2013)

جزاك لله خيرا​


----------



## moatef (25 مارس 2013)

تسلم مجهود ممتاز


----------



## م/غلاب البعداني (25 مارس 2013)

thanks
​


----------



## doulfine (25 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## خالد أدهم (31 يوليو 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المثابر ابو وديع (1 أغسطس 2014)

الليسبات بصراحه هي ثانويه وليست اساسيه اطلاقا .. وعن نفسي لا احبذ استخدامها .. كل ليسيب يستخدم هناك طريقه متوافره بالاوتوكاد بدلا عنها .. ممكن الليسبات المهمه بنظري هي الكروس سيكشن .. والتكست أوت .. اما الباقي فهو ثانوي


----------



## hussein assy (2 سبتمبر 2014)

رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sameh_majeed (7 سبتمبر 2014)

there is an existed command within autocad it's ""dataextract""where you can get all the coordinates from the CAD file into excel or insert it as a table in the CAD itself, 
just for information 
thanks to all


----------



## hassan elkholy (8 سبتمبر 2014)

أدهم7 قال:


> شرح الليسب بالتفصيل:
> 1-لتحميل الليسب نكتب الأمر appload في سطر الأوامر ثم نختار المكان المخزن به الملف وليكن \:c
> ثم نضغط load
> 2- يتم تشغيل الليسب بكتابة الأمر p2xls في سطر الأوامر
> ...


*الله ينور يا غااااااااااالى*


----------



## shreif16672 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

sameh_majeed قال:


> there is an existed command within autocad it's ""dataextract""where you can get all the coordinates from the CAD file into excel or insert it as a table in the CAD itself,
> just for information
> thanks to all



Thanks a lot


----------



## كمال المجالي (22 سبتمبر 2014)

اختيار رائع وموفق.ضروري هذا الليسب .
كل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## kamel2103 (2 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## BEBO81 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## أدهم7 (25 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا


----------

